# Pipe Fusion



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Who makes the best equipment for Pipe Fusion?


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorlitz has a set on their website. What size are you looking for?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The very best in the business is Mcelroy located right near you. But nowdays there equipment is also the most expensive and other company's have come out with machines for less money. If you are talking about small pipe for water service then there are lot's of small kits for sale.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea for smaller pipe 3/4"-2" mostly


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For the small stuff I bought a Ritmo.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_results.asp?pc_id=B3CBA9D005CF49E0869276F9823C2742


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but is the kit Gorlitz sells (T63) for butt welding also?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

My vote is for gorlitz. McElroy is the Cadillac but with the price also. We have slowly phasing out McElroy as they are getting a little crazy on price. Plus the gorlitz is a lot lighter.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is the kit Gorlitz sells (T63) for butt welding also?


It's socket fusion (fitting to pipe) If you want to do butt fusion then you need a jig system.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

my dad had one at his shop that was buried. I found it and he said i could have it, but i dont do much gas lines. He may have trashed it guess i should had got all that stuff and posted it on here.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to invest in the fusion tool for Aquatherm soon I just need that one big job to make it worth while. They are allowing Aquatherm in commerical buildings here in Mass now so far it is the only plastic pipe approved for commerical use in Mass.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope it comes down here. I think that Aquatherm is some cool piping.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Polypropylene = suspected links to low sperm count & dementia/parkinsons? European males have lower counts than US males. Banned as a baby bottle mat'l now. Grade 5 recycle plastics now under scrutiny?? PP(R), PE & PVC questionable for potable


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

plumbing ninja said:


> Polypropylene = suspected links to low sperm count & dementia/parkinsons? European males have lower counts than US males. Banned as a baby bottle mat'l now. Grade 5 recycle plastics now under scrutiny?? PP(R), PE & PVC questionable for potable


If it lowers sperm count I vote all ghettos and trailer parks get repiped with it so they stop breading welfare babies.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

dclarke said:


> If it lowers sperm count I vote all ghettos and trailer parks get repiped with it so they stop breading welfare babies.


It would have to be some powerful stuff to put a dent in the volume of..... at trailer parks and ghettos..... ah, never mind.


----------

